
Any of the rejects looking for some working space in boston? - knewjax

======
knewjax
we have 2-3 desks extra in davis square. We are a bit isolated and would liek
to work with some of the rejects that are more motivated by rejection than
acceptance.

you can check the space out here. www.dreamvex.com

~~~
colmworth
I'm interested in the space, drop me an AIM: jevanf2000

